# Leistung: EMotor - Benziner



## Peter the Pan (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,

meine Frage bezieht sich auf folgendes: 
an unserem 550ha großen See darf man lediglich Elektromotoren betreiben. 

Momentan betreibe ich einen 24V EMotor von Thruster! Das Ding ist mir jedoch einfach viel zu langsam.

Ich fahre ein kleines Kajütboot aus GFK ca. 4,50m Länge. 

Hat jemand iwie Ideen, Vorschläge, Erfahrungen über richtige fette EMotoren, die auch mit einem kleinem Benziner mithalten können?

Es gibt ja die Dinger von Torquedoo. Allerdings sind die preislich ja schon recht teuer und technisch auch noch nicht die Perfektion. Ein - Zwei Leute aus unserem Verein fahren den Motor und haben realtiv häufig Proleme mit dem Ding. 

Zu dem ist das Ding mal richtig laut (wäre aber nicht unbedingt das größte Problem)

Hauptsache das Ding hat ordentlich Schubkraft! 

Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand weiterhelfen #c

mfg


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

mal von der geringen motorenauswahl abgesehen, dürfte dann das hauptproblem die größe der batterien werden.
da man bei größerer leistung auf 24v gehen sollte macht sich das eben extrem bemerkbar.
5 ps sind rund 3,5 kw das sind bei 24 v rund 145 A was son teil zieht bei vollast.

antonio


----------



## Peter the Pan (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

Hallo,

ja ich hab dato 2x 12 V Batterien a 100 Ah 

mfg


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

na dann rechne mal wie weit du damit kommst.

antonio


----------



## gründler (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

Moin

Guck mal hier aber ich glaube der Preis haut dich um.

http://www.aquawatt.at/elektro-aussenbordmotor-greenpower.php



#h


----------



## Peter the Pan (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

Hallo antonio,

ja die Versorgung des Motors sollte an dieser Stelle auch erstmal zweitrangig sein.

Ich will einfach nur guten EMotor mit ner guten Schubkraft. Sollte vergleichbar sein mit einem Benziner von ca. 2-5 PS - das würde mir völlig reichen. 



> Moin
> 
> Guck mal hier aber ich glaube der Preis haut dich um.
> 
> http://www.aquawatt.at/elektro-ausse...greenpower.php



Hallo gründler,

danke fürs raussuchen, aber die Teile sind dann doch n tikken zu fett  preislich und auch von der Leistung her. 

mfg


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

und die batterielast erst
da muß er aufpassen, daß das boot nicht untergeht

lohnt sich eben erst wenn man entsprechend viele und große akkus fest verbaut hat und am steg nen stromanschluß zum nachladen.

antonio#h


----------



## gründler (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

Deinen jetzigen Motor nochmal kaufen und beide gleichzeitig ranhängen bringt nochmals Schub,kostet aber wieder mehr Saft.

#h


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*



Peter the Pan schrieb:


> Hallo antonio,
> 
> ja die Versorgung des Motors sollte an dieser Stelle auch erstmal zweitrangig sein.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Peter the Pan (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

Hallo antonio,

Wieso sollte ich die Stromversorgung nicht zur Verfügung stellen können?

Gehen wir mal ganz pauschal von dem Torqeedo 1003 mit 3 PS aus.
1. wäre bei diesem Modell ein passender Akku bereits integriert.
2. könnte man den Motor auch problemlos über 2 geschaltete 12V Versorger- besser noch Industriebatterien laufen lassen. 

Ich will ja nich 12 Std. lang über den See schippern. 
Eine maximale Fahrtzeit auf maximaler Power von 1,5-2 std. würde völlig ausreichen. 

mfg


----------



## Peter the Pan (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

Einschub: im Hafen haben wir eigene Liegeplätze mit eigenem Stromanschluss. Das ist auch kein Problem.


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

wenn du den hier meinst

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Torqeedo-Tra...=Bootsteile_Zubeh%F6r&clk_rvr_id=423091792129

 kann ich die herstellerangaben bezüglich der reichweite nicht glauben.
da ist ein 18 amperestunden- akku drin laut herstellerangaben.

rechne doch mal selber bei 3 ps das sind 2,1 kw.
der würde dann 70 ampere ziehen bei volllast.
also entweder die leistung sind keine 3 ps
oder andere zahlen stimmen nicht.

antonio


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*



Peter the Pan schrieb:


> Einschub: im Hafen haben wir eigene Liegeplätze mit eigenem Stromanschluss. Das ist auch kein Problem.



wenn du natürlich nen festen liegeplatz mit stromanschluß hast, kannst du den kahn ja vollpflastern mit akkus.

antonio


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

guck mal hier

http://www.bode-elektronik.de/Yacht...nborder/E-AB_MinnKota/body_e-ab_minnkota.html

hier kommst du zwar nur auf ca 2,6 ps, dafür aber alles mit "normalen" akkus machbar also 24 oder 48 v und nicht wie bei deinem 30 v

antonio


----------



## Peter the Pan (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

Danke Antonio - müsste ich dann mal mit den Daten meines Motors jetzt vergleichen. Ob das Sinn macht dann auf einen Minn Kota umzusteigen. 

Hab die Daten jetzt leider nicht im Kopf.

Allerdings hab ich das jetzt mal durchgerechnet:
Der Torqeedo hat eine Leistung von 1000 W
Meine Batterien stellen 100 Ah zur Verfügung
Der Motor hätte somit eine Stromabnahme von 100 A auf Vollast

Sprich ich könnte ca. 1h auf Volllast durch die Gegend eiern mit meiner jetzigen Batterieausstattung (welche man natürlich (wie du schon gesagt hast) noch ausbauen kann)

// Wenn ich iwie nen Fehler in meiner Rechnung habe, darfste mich gerne berichtigen 

mfg


----------



## Mozartkugel (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Guck mal hier aber ich glaube der Preis haut dich um.
> 
> ...



nicht nur der Preis, auch das Gewicht... da braucht man ja fast schon einen Gabelstapler |bigeyes


----------



## antonio (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*



Peter the Pan schrieb:


> Danke Antonio - müsste ich dann mal mit den Daten meines Motors jetzt vergleichen. Ob das Sinn macht dann auf einen Minn Kota umzusteigen.
> 
> Hab die Daten jetzt leider nicht im Kopf.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Peter the Pan (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

So stehts halt in den technischen Daten mit 1000 W  Naja wie auch immer. 

Bevor man lange rumdiskutiert.

Ich finde zu meinem Motor leider auch keine Daten. 
Sonst hätte man anhand deren gut vergleichen können und dementsprechend einen etwas leistungsstärkeren auswählen können. 

Habe einen Thruster T45V, aber ich finde wie gesagt leider überhaupt gar nichts zu diesem Motor im Netz. 

Vielleicht hat jemand noch ne gute Seite auf die man zurückgreifen kann?

Also mein Ziel ist es einfach ein bisschen schneller auf dem Wasser unterwegs zu sein (ohne Verbrennungsmotor)  

mfg


----------



## Peter the Pan (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

Ja ok, hast du recht. 
Stromentnahme wäre aber doch: 1000W /24V ~ 41A
Hatte mich da iwie verrechnet..


----------



## Stxkx1978 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

du wirst wenn es um geschwindigkeit (kmh)geht
an einem torqeedo nicht vorbeikommen.
habe mich auch einige zeit damit beschäftigt.
wie schnell bist du denn mit deinem motor?hast u mal über gps gemessen?
mit meinem rhino vx54 habe ich 6,5kmh mit meinem alten schlauchboot gemacht(5m)
mit meinem minn kota traxxis 80 mache ich zwischen 7,4 und 8,2kmh.
wobei der rhino bei gegenwind vielleicht noch 4kmh gemacht hat.der MK fällt nicht unter 7kmh.(zumindest bei normalen windverhältnissen bei denen man noch fischen kann)

die neueren torqeedos 2012 sind nicht mehr so laut.
ein freund von mir hat den cruise 2.0
der macht mit seinem aluboot 11kmh.er hat 4x160ah batterien an bord.
klar sind die schwer,aber an einigen gewässern hat man keine wahl.

ich hatte auch bedenken wegen der qualität der torqeedo motoren.ich hatte von einem grossen händler im nachhinein erfahren  das die ausfallquote bei nur 10% liegt.also auf augenhöhe mit den anderen elektromotorenherstellern.

für mich war da ich den E-motor hauptsächlich als zusatz für den rhein und selten auf seen.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## ulf (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

Hallo

Mit der Rumpflänge von 4,5m wirst Du über die 9 km/h nicht nennenswert drüber kommen. Die meißten E-Motoren sind auch nicht sonderlich auf Geschwindigkeit ausgelegt. Wenn dann sind das eben die größerne Torqeedos oder die Aquawatt-Teile. 
Wenn Du mir ordentlich Leistung fahren willst, dann kann man die eingebauten Akkus auch vergessen. 
Schau doch hier http://www.elektrobootsmotore.de/ mal vorbei. Da findet man schon mal eine gute Auswahl, aber billig wird's nicht .

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Peter the Pan (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

Hallo Stuka, Hallo Ulf,

super Beiträge von euch beiden. 
Also gemessen hab ich meine Geschwindigkeit noch nicht, da ich so jetzt kein GPS an Bord habe.
Sollte doch aber auch mit nem herkömmlichen Navi oder dem Handy möglich sein oder?

Leider ist mein Boot mittlerweile sowieso eingewintert #c

Nunja auf jeden Fall hängt mich ein herkömmliches Holz oder GFK Boot (ohne Kajüte) von ca. 4-5m Länge mit einem "12V" Motor ab!

Ganz extrem spielt der Windwiderstand ja hier eine Rolle.

Wir haben wie gesagt auch ein paar Leute, die den Torqeedo fahren, sowohl mit einem herkömmlichen Boot als auch mit einem kleinen Kajütboot und die bekommen schon vernünftige Geschwindigkeiten drauf. 

Was mich halt immer abgeschreckt hatte, waren die technischen Probleme, aber wenn sich die neuen Modelle nochmals gebessert haben sollten - warum nicht. 



> ein freund von mir hat den cruise 2.0
> der macht mit seinem aluboot 11kmh.er hat 4x160ah batterien an bord.



Weisst du wie lange er damit fahren kann?

mfg


----------



## Stxkx1978 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

abhängig davon welche geschwindigkeit du erreichst ist auch auf jeden fall die rumpfform.bei meinem schlauchi war ja sozusagen kein echter v-kiel vorhanden.dementsprechend gut war die endgeschwindigkeit.
im süddeutschen raum werden ruderboote verwendet die auch relativ massiv und schwer im gegensatz zu einem aluboot sind.da macht die masse auch nichts aus,es ist die rumpfform die das boot gut und schnell über das wasser gleiten lässt.

mit ner app auf dem handy oder nem normalen tomtom kannst du messen.

er ist damit den ganzen tag draussen.
normalerweise sollte man mit dem motor auch nicht ständig vollgas gefahren werden.das macht mit der batterie kurzen prozess.(bei nem benziner ist es auch vernünftiger ne 30ps halbgas zu fahren,als nen 15ps vollgas)
ist aber gut reserven zu haben um schnell vom wasser zu kommen falls unwetter naht.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## ulf (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*



Stuka1978 schrieb:


> abhängig davon welche geschwindigkeit du erreichst ist auch auf jeden fall die rumpfform.bei meinem schlauchi war ja sozusagen kein echter v-kiel vorhanden.dementsprechend gut war die endgeschwindigkeit.
> [...]



Hallo Daniel

Ich muß zugeben, ich hab's am Schlauchi mit E-Motor noch nicht ausprobiert, aber hat das Schlauchboot da wirkliche eine "gute" Rumpfform ? Mit den gängigen 12V-Motoren kommt man ja eh nicht in Gleitfahrt und als Verdränger ist so ein breites flachen Schlauchboot ja eigentlich keine Leuchte, so meine Theorie.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## cafabu (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

Moinsen,
Du müsstest einen Hartgummi Propeller haben. Schon mal an austauschen gedacht. Wir haben für unseren Min Kota im Netz einen Metallpropeller gefunden. Der hat entschieden mehr Schub gebracht. Weiß allerdings nicht ob es so was für Deinen Motor gibt.
Carsten


----------



## heu20 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

Servus

Wenns schnell sein soll, dann den hier: http://www.torqeedo.com/news/pressemitteilungen

Aber schau Dir nicht die Preise an. Hauptproblem bei den Booten ist die Rumpfform. Wer einen Gleiter oder Halbgleiter hat und meint mit einem E-Motor schnell fahren zu wollen.... Der braucht die Kohle für nen Deep Blue oder braucht nen anderes Boot. Am besten ein möglichst Langes, denn Länge läuft. Je länger die Wasserlinie desto höher ist die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit. Und die ist auch gleich die Höchstgeschwindigkeit für alle normalen Elektromotoren. Schneller wird es nur beim Gleiten und das schaffen die (bis auf den DeepBlue) alle nicht!!

Zum Vergleich:
Unser Terhi 440 fährt mit mir bei ruhigem Wetter und MinnKota Endura 30 fast 6km/h! Es ist ein reiner Verdränger und braucht daher weniger Energie wie ein Gleiter/Halbgleiter. Denn die schieben einfach gegen ihre eigene Bugwelle und verbrauchen dann nur massig Energie!

Mit dem 1003er Torqueedo schaffen wir fast 11km/h mit 2 Mann. Allerdings merkt man hier schön die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit. Ab 700W Leistung wird das Boot nicht mehr schneller, aber dafür der Akku erheblich schneller leer! Bei 300W fahren wir gute 6km/h und dass dann aber auch für etwa 8 Seemeilen.
Leider gibt es keine Kabel, um normale Bleiakkus an die Travelmodelle anzuschließen. Die Option gab es bei den Vorgängermodellen. Da bleibt Dir dann nur der Cruise 2.0!

TL Jan


----------



## Peter the Pan (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> Du müsstest einen Hartgummi Propeller haben. Schon mal an austauschen gedacht. Wir haben für unseren Min Kota im Netz einen Metallpropeller gefunden. Der hat entschieden mehr Schub gebracht. Weiß allerdings nicht ob es so was für Deinen Motor gibt.
> Carsten



Hallo cafabu,

leider gibt es zu meinem Motor (Mercury Thruster T45V) überhaupt keinerlei Informationen im Netz. Absolut Null. Habe am WE bestimmt 2 Std. damit verbracht iwelche technischen Informationen über ihn heraus zu finden, aber da ist nichts zu machen. Mir ist nämlich auch leider unbekannt wie viel Leistung der überhaupt hat. Auch auf dem Motor selber sind keine Angaben zu finden, bis halt auf die 24 V Versorgungsspannung. 

Genauso wenig gibt es halt auch Ersatzteil für den Motor. Oder gibt es vielleicht auch Universal Propeller? (Natürlich müsste auch erstmal der Durchmesser und die Fassung, Gewinde etc. passen. Wahrscheinlich eher schlecht.


Hallo heu20, 

Naja das Geld für einen solchen Motor habe ich leider auch nicht zur Verfügung als Student. #c
Meine Absicht wäre dann eher so auf den 1003er Torqeedo, dann aber auch noch gebraucht gefallen. Aber wenn du schon sagst, dass es für einen Halbgleiter/Gleiter sowieso keinen Sinn macht da von der Motorisierung umzusteigen (Jetzt mal abgesehen von so Maschinen wie dem Deep Blue, Cruise 2.0 etc. (welche ja doch sehr kostenintensiv daherkommen))

Wahrscheinlich bleibt mir dann nichts anderes übrig als weiter durch die Gegend zu eiern  

Mein Boot wollte ich nämlich eher ungerne eintauschen. Verbrennungsmotoren sind bei uns als Fischer "ohne Behinderung oder Einschränkung" oder Fischereiaufseher leider nicht möglich. 

mfg


----------



## ulf (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

Hallo

Zumindest bei Kellermann gibt es nur einen Propeller für den Motor http://www.wassersport-kellermann.de/index2.htm?pages/motorguide/me_t33_1.htm.
Wenn man den Mercury Thruster 45 googelt taucht immer wieder die Jahreszahl 1993 auf. Kann das sein, daß deiner auch schon recht betagt ist und das desshalb schon etwas Leistung auf der Strecke geblieben ist ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Peter the Pan (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

Hallo Ulf,

ja auf diese Seite bin ich auch schon gestoßen. 
Allerdings habe ich den Standard Propeller ja sowieso schon an meinem Motor. Würde mir ja nichts bringen den selben Propeller zu tauschen, so lange der alte noch in Ordnung ist. 

Müsste dann schon irgendwie ein Metallpropeller sein.

Mit 1993 kann schon sehr gut sein. Ich habe den vor 2 Jahren von nem Bekannten gebraucht gekauft und der hatte den schon richtig lange im Einsatz. 

mfg


----------



## Stxkx1978 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel
> 
> Ich muß zugeben, ich hab's am Schlauchi mit E-Motor noch nicht ausprobiert, aber hat das Schlauchboot da wirkliche eine "gute" Rumpfform ? Mit den gängigen 12V-Motoren kommt man ja eh nicht in Gleitfahrt und als Verdränger ist so ein breites flachen Schlauchboot ja eigentlich keine Leuchte, so meine Theorie.
> 
> Gruß Ulf


 
das schlauchboot(ein zerlegbares,also keines mit festem gfk rumpf) hat quasi keinen tiefgang.es liegt also fast komplett auf dem wasser.es ist für die grösse auch sehr leicht,womite es auch nen starken schub gleich von unten raus hat.
ich war mit einigen leuten auf dem schlauchboot angeln die meinten das für die grösse ein 12v motor zu klein wäre.als wir dann auf dem boot waren,waren die sehr erstaunt.

@peter the pan
wenn der motor wirklich von 93 stammt,denke würde ein neuerer 12v motor schon sehr viel energieeffizenter sein.
ich meine in 20jahren entwicklung in der elektrinik hat sich ja schon einiges getan.nimm mal ein mobiltelefon von 1993 und eines von 2013 in die hand.

wenn du noch zur schule gehst,und nen motor mit sem guten preis leistungsverhältnis suchst würde ich dir zum rhino vx 54 raten.den hatte ich auch und ist ein top motor.den bekommst du im netz schon für 189€.
deiner wäre ja schaltstufe 4 (44lb)bei dem motor.
schlatstufe 5 (54lb) legte (an meinem schlauchboot) nochmal gut nach.
der motor ist ja weit verbreitet.vielleicht hat einer am see das teil auf seinem boot und er gibt ihn dir mal 5min zum testen an deinem boot.
ich bin auch am überlegen mir den motor für den rhein zu wieder zu kaufen.war letztes jahr mit dem traxxis 80 mit der schraube auf die steine geknallt.das macht dann direkt 80€.
beim rhino 20€.

gruss
Daniel


----------



## Pitti (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*



Peter the Pan schrieb:


> Hallo cafabu,
> 
> leider gibt es zu meinem Motor (Mercury Thruster T45V) überhaupt keinerlei Informationen im Netz. Absolut Null. Habe am WE bestimmt 2 Std. damit verbracht iwelche technischen Informationen über ihn heraus zu finden, aber da ist nichts zu machen. Mir ist nämlich auch leider unbekannt wie viel Leistung der überhaupt hat. Auch auf dem Motor selber sind keine Angaben zu finden, bis halt auf die 24 V Versorgungsspannung.
> 
> ...


 
Moin,moin kucks Du hier :http://download.brunswick-marine.com/download/dosearch/@isnew/desc?mod=4&lang=EN&categories=OUTBOARD$

MfG Pitti#h


----------



## Pitti (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

Ergänzung: Alle Dokumente sind im PDF und in English oder Deutsch mußte  einstellen, naja habe auf anhieb dort alles gefunden für dein Motor


----------



## Peter the Pan (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

Hallo pitti,

klasse und vielen Dank, dass du doch etwas gefunden hast. Ich habe echt lange gesucht aber war erfolglos. Leider steht in dem Service Manual über den Thruster keinerlei technischer Daten. Es wir hauptsächlich auf die Funktionen und die Anschlüsse an die Batterie eingegangen. Schade.. 

Abend Stuka, 

danke für den Tipp. Aber meinst du nicht das der Motor mit 320W nicht etwas klein für mein Boot ist? 
Habe ja wie gesagt ein kleines Kajütboot mit gut 4,50m Länge und auch nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht. 
Wenn ich auf der anderen Seite des Sees bin, würde ich auch noch gerne zurück in den Hafen kommen, wenn etwas mehr Wind aufkommen sollte! 

Ich kann zu dem Motor natürlich so nichts sagen, weil ich den noch nicht im Einsatz gesehen habe. Wäre jetzt nur meine persönlich Ansicht, dass der vielleicht etwas zu klein ist.

Natürlich ist mein jetziger Motor schon in die Tage gekommen und ist bestimmt auch schon etwas "verbraucht" aber die Frage ist ob sich dann so ein 12V mehr schaffen würde wie mein jetziger?

Ein Test wäre natürlich am Besten! Aber leider sind schon alle Boote in unserem Verein eingewintert. #d

Wahrscheinlich würde es sich mehr lohnen etwas mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und sich dann einen 24V Minn Kota, Motorguide o.ä. zu kaufen. 

Ich werde dem Team von "Bootsmotoren4you" da mal ne Mail schicken und deren Ratschlag einholen! Werde, dass dann hier auch mal posten, was die da so zu sagen haben. 

Bin aber auch gerne für andere Vorschläge, Tipps oder Empfehlungen offen. 

mfg


----------



## Peter the Pan (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

Zusatz: Also mal grob geschätzt würde ich sagen bei meinem Motor mit 24V Spannungsaufnahme und schätzungsweise 30-40A denke ich mal dass der schon seine 700-900W an Leistung hat. 

Ob das nach 20 Jahren Laufzeit immer noch so ist, ist natürlich wieder ne andere Frage und die heutigen E-Motoren sind wahrscheinlich auch noch um einiges effizienter.

mfg


----------



## Peter the Pan (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

Hab hier nochmal 2 Dinger bei Ebay gefunden: 

der ist wahrscheinlich nichts bei dem Geld, aber vielleicht weiss jemand mehr:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ausenbordmot...887?pt=Bootsteile_Zubehör&hash=item43b0729817

und hier noch ein interessanter:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Haswing-Prot...510?pt=Bootsteile_Zubehör&hash=item2ec0112846

mfg und gute nacht #h


----------



## Stxkx1978 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

es ist natürlich alles von deinem budget abhängig.
das ein 24v mehr schub hat und stärker ist,das ist klar.der kostet aber auch mehr.
mk ist bei den 24v auch icht euf geschwindigkeit ausgelegt.
wo wie wieder beim torqeedo wären.......

hatte letztens einen auf dem rhein getroffen der nen haswing am bug hängen hat und sehr zufrieden damit ist.
kann aber sonst nix dazu sagen.

tu dir nur selbst einen gefallen und kauf nicht zweimal

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## 17033rabe (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

Hallo, ich selber hatte den Travel 401 von Torqeedo. War eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Wollte dann aber doch ein bisschen mehr Leistung an meinem Beiboot (Zodiak 260Schlauchboot).
Seit März habe ich nun einen Torqeedo 1003. Mit dem Schlauhboot 25 kg und mir 105 kg und Motor ca.15 kg komme ich bei Vollastfahrt auf 11 km/h und bei guter wirtschaftlicher Fahrt auf 7 km/h. Motor hat eine Anzeige wo Restfahrzeit und Geschw.... u.s.w. angezeigt werden. Bei den 7 km/h hast du eine sehr grosse Zeitreserve. Man kann dann ca. 3-4 h fahren. 
Gegenüber meinem alten Torqeedo hat der 1003 er aber zwei Nachteile. Erstens die lange Ladezeit des Akkus, denn diese schlägt mit ca.15 h zu Buche und zweitens hat man es versäumt dem Motor eine Trimmeinstellung zu verpassen. D.h. man kann den Motor bei Flachwasser oder Hindernissen im Wasser nicht "höher" nehmen.
Wenn ich mir den Haswing ansehe, dann sieht das Unterteil mit Antriebseinheit aus wie mein Torqeedo. Ist wohl auch ein bürstenloser Motor. Vorteil bei diesem, ich kann mir den Batterietyp und etsprechend ein Ladegrät aussuchen, wo man auch mal die Akkus in einer moderaten Zeit vollbekommt.

Für mich ist das Konzept mit dem Integrietem Akku besser, da ich diesen Motor nur für mein Beiboot benutze und nach Benutzung wird dieser an Bord meines "Wohnbootes" gelagert.

So muss jeder nach seinem Verwendungszweck entscheiden.
Aber ich glaube die E-Motoren sind so richtig im kommen. Auf der Boot und Fun in Berlin, war eine ganze Messehalle mit E-Motorenanbietern voll. Einfach mal abwarten was der Winter noch so rausbringt und dann in 2013 zuschlagen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Peter the Pan (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Leistung: EMotor - Benziner*

Nabend, 

man das ging aber schnelle mit den Jungs von Bootsmotoren4you

Hier seine Rückantwort: 
"das mit der Geschwindigkeit ist ganz schwer zu sagen, da es schon sein 
kann, dass ein 1993er Modell den gleichen Schub bietet wie ein aktueller 
Motor. Wäre natürlich interessant zu wissen, welcher Motor Sie da genau 
überholt und wie das Boot mit Ihrem vergleichbar wäre. Haben Sie ein 
GPS, wenn ja, welche Geschwindigkeit zeigt es an? Mit dem Motorguide 
Varimax V75 oder einem Traxxis 80 wären maximal rund 7kmh erreichbar. 
Mehr wird nicht drin sein, wenn Sie aktuell vielleicht 4 kmh erreichen 
denkt man erst der Unterschied sei nicht doll, aber es ist immerhin fast 
das doppelte an Geschwindgikeit.

Also von hier aus ohne weitergehende Daten kann ich keine Aussage 
darüber machen ob Sie schneller wären mit nem neuen Motor oder nicht. 
Haben Sie keinen Bekannten, der Ihnen seinen 12V mal ausleihen kann o.Ä.?"

Also im Prinzip, sagt er genau das, was hier auch schon alles zu Tisch gelegt wurde. Leider kann ichs den Winter über nicht mehr testen #d

Hallo rabe, 

danke für deine Antwort. Werde dann mal gucken, was da nächstes Jahr noch so auf den Markt kommt. 

mfg


----------

